# anyone had anorectal manometry done?



## littlejo (Sep 8, 2010)

My daughter, Jasey, had anorectal manometry today. The nurse said she had to inflate the baloon 10 times to try to get a reading. The nurse made a comment when she was walking us out that she did her best with the test. I'm not for sure what she meant, but it didn't sound too promising. I know they do this test to screen for Hirschsprung's disease. Does anyone have any experience with this test? or know anything about it? I would appreciate any advice. Jasey has chronic constipation, and soiling. She is 4 1/2. This is ruining her confidence.Jasey's mom


----------

